# Weight Loss Competition



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Soo, as hinted at in the weight loss thread, weight loss competition. I wanna do this to give myself enough motivation to cross over the line, others might want to do it to get over the initial difficult hurdle, or to restart if they have fallen off, or as a good way to just get re motivated again for another good chunk of weight loss 

So Rules will be (open for change if anyone wants):

1. It will last 3 months
2. It will be done as a percentage of body weight since it is easier to lose the heavier you are.
3. Weigh ins needed for the first week and last week.

That's it. 

Nothing too heavy or serious, just for fun, motivation. Will start say next Monday, on the 8th of May, run through until the 31st of July, which is 12 weeks I think.

Winner gets a specially drawn in paint portrait of them raising aloft the SAS dieting trophy, and an erotic short story involving them and their time spent doing a rather saucy internship aboard the starship enterprise (TNG era), both created by me, unfortunately.

If anyone wants to participate but doesn't want to post their weight, they can send to me (I am super trustworthy and stuff).


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm in! You has my weight! I'm gonna whoop your tail bob!


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

(Fit)ting avatar.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Back on. Pretty sure I need this atm to get it done


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@TheWelshOne as your weigh ins are Saturdays, and there aren't likely to be many others joining, would you prefer we set that as the start date?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@splendidbob I'm happy to do Mondays if everyone else is.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yep mondays it is then


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Woo, 2 new ppl, another bumpy for more folks


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Actually mildly excited about this lol. I secretly want @Riker to win just because of the TNG erotic story tho


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Alright. 


weight: 178.8 lbs
goal weight: 165 lbs
BMI: 25.7


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Alrighty, checking in.

Current weight: 106.5kg


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Is it too late to join?
72.0 Kg
BMI: 23.5


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

My start weight 196.8

Annoyingly due to illness I have shed a couple of pounds over the last few days, which sucks 

If others dont wanna post, pm them to me


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> Is it too late to join?
> 72.0 Kg
> BMI: 23.5


Of course not, welcome onboard


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

splendidbob said:


> Of course not, welcome onboard


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Spreadsheet now done, 6 competitors. Ideally a weekly weigh in would be super but not necessary, but if done then SS converts to % loss and we can see who is ahead each week and what % to spur on competition, wohooo


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Sheska said:


> Count me in. I'll see if I can find somewhere to weigh myself tomorrow.


Cool, welcome aboard


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

OK, assuming this is still happening, so my first weekly weigh-in. 105.3kg


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow good job @TheWelshOne

I got off to a bad start, but I am experienced at weight loss so I will catch up hopefully. I thought I would try a low carb diet and went out and got some fatty foods needed for the low carb diet. But then I decided a low carb diet is not a good idea for me and didn't want to waste the fatty food.

72.2Kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

193.4 

Lemme start sticking numbers in the SS and seeing percentages


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Great idea. This will help me start off at least.
Starting weight: 240.6 lbs. 
A lot to start off with sadly.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> Great idea. This will help me start off at least.
> Starting weight: 240.6 lbs.
> A lot to start off with sadly.


Welcome onboard, a week after the start date though. Can extend yours a week later though if you keep in the comp till the end, don't think anyone will mind


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

177.4 lbs


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Good stuffs so far folks. I guess the best way to report this will be leading 3 positions re % each week (based on the data I have). Could be dark horses here though silently shedding vast amounts and not reporting.

1. Splendidbob (/gasp): -1.73%
2. @TheWelshOne: -1.13%
3. @Humesday: -0.78%

I haven't even come close to a 3lb deficit in calories (2100 average cals), so mine is almost certainly water loss from illness / stopping the gym temporarily. I could even flip into +% total in the next week or two when I have resumed the gym.

I know where I would bet on this one already .


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ByStorm said:


> Great idea. This will help me start off at least.
> Starting weight: 240.6 lbs.
> A lot to start off with sadly.





Riker said:


> I'm at 230 and keep swinging up and down, so good job jumping in with the rest of us. As long as a several pounds are lost it's still an accomplishment.


I'm currently at 232 (though I weigh in kilos because it's nicer on my brain). But in February I was at 257. You've got this, guys. Just need that first push.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Riker said:


> I'm at 230 and keep swinging up and down, so good job jumping in with the rest of us. As long as a several pounds are lost it's still an accomplishment.
> 
> Forgot to weigh in yesterday and my dial scale isn't accurate so I'll report in when I borrow a digital scale.


In my personal experience, weight loss success is about stringing together those periods of motivation when you can and do lose weight. Like, its relatively straightforward to lose 10-20lbs, but its hard to keep motivated and we end up gaining them again, and then in another time period losing 10-20lbs again.

So the trick seems to be:

1. Not regaining after a loss
2. Stringing together the weight losses into one long stretch (if you lose 10lbs 5x, you lost 50lbs, you just didn't time it right ).

1. is tricky, but a lot of it for me is letting cognitive distortions and mood problems get in the way (mood issues are a real bummer here though). Cognitive distortions and dodgy thinking is easier to fix. I mean stuff like

"I have stalled, it's hopeless"
"If I can't lose more I have failed, and because I have failed might as well give up"

I honestly found that accurately logging calories helped the most with these kinds of distortions. If you do this properly, and average you get vital info from it such as your accurate maintenance calories. Once you have this, then after a while you _know_ you can eat at that level and not gain, you know what causes a stall, and you know you can just eat at maintenance for a while and resume again, you don't succumb to weird thinking about your metabolism, or different weird diets that might work, you just learn that when you eat at a certain deficit, you lose a certain amount of weight.

If you don't know maintenance then there is a mass of uncertainty, you raise calories, gain 5lbs water weight, think it's fat, panic, give up, that kind of thing.

2. is where things like this competition come into play, or really anything, _anything_ (weight loss partners etc) you need to do to string together weight loss phases without regaining.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Riker tis ok, ByStorm is also a week behind, no biggie . I like the weights idea, maybe I should do that as a reminder for myself.


----------



## Emroy (May 21, 2017)

Isn't it too late to join you? I'm currently 224lb and was 270lb last december, but didn't keep diet all the time.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.1kg


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@Kuse Nicely done 

I'm 104.5kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Emroy too late now I think, sry . 
@Kuse good job
@TheWelshOne solid as always

Myself, 192.8 Started training again though so I am struggling to keep calories down, plus ofc bizarre water weight **** incoming. You have almost caught me now TheWelshOne.

I am at -2.03, you are at -1.88 (%)


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> You have almost caught me now TheWelshOne.
> 
> I am at -2.03, you are at -1.88 (%)


And you said I'd kick your *** easily. :b I'm slowing down, man. The days of an easy kilo a week are gone. This competition is wide open, imo.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Emroy, unless you have your weight from 2 weeks ago, then its fine, but I dont think I can stagger it 2 weeks


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

I've been binging for four days. My weight might go up by Monday. It was 176.8 lbs today. I'm betting it will go up to 178 by Monday. I've been having a lot of trouble leaving the house due to benzo withdrawal. Getting enough exercise has been challenging. I finally managed to get to the gym today.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

@Riker, keep trying mate (I am struggling atm too heh).
@Humesday sorry to hear about the binging and benzo withdrawal, sounds rough . Is the withdrawal a long term thing, or short term?

I have been bingey myself and haven't weighed for a few days, I am definitely going up as well hehe.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> @Humesday sorry to hear about the binging and benzo withdrawal, sounds rough . Is the withdrawal a long term thing, or short term?
> 
> I have been bingey myself and haven't weighed for a few days, I am definitely going up as well hehe.


I don't know if it will be long term or only short term yet. I stopped taking them about a week ago. I'll have to wait and see. I've been trying to mitigate it with l-theanine, buspar, CBT, and meditation with limited success.

It's excruciating how many bad memories are assaulting my mind. Not only are bad memories assaulting my mind, but the most insulting interpretations of my memories are assaulting my mind. My Pure-O OCD is running hog wild with new revelations, self-diagnoses, and intrusive thoughts.

I'm sorry to hear you've been binging. Hopefully we'll both get back on track.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Humesday said:


> I don't know if it will be long term or only short term yet. I stopped taking them about a week ago. I'll have to wait and see. I've been trying to mitigate it with l-theanine, buspar, CBT, and meditation with limited success.
> 
> It's excruciating how many bad memories are assaulting my mind. Not only are bad memories assaulting my mind, but the most insulting interpretations of my memories are assaulting my mind. My Pure-O OCD is running hog wild with new revelations, self-diagnoses, and intrusive thoughts.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you've been binging. Hopefully we'll both get back on track.


Ah **** man, sounds horrendous (I know how nasty pure O can get). How long were you on the benzos?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Ah **** man, sounds horrendous (I know how nasty pure O can get). How long were you on the benzos?


I was on them for about a year.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Humesday said:


> I was on them for about a year.


Oh, damn, why have you stopped? Does your doc know about it etc?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

splendidbob said:


> Oh, damn, why have you stopped? Does your doc know about it etc?


Thanks for your concern, but I don't want to hijack the thread with this. I'm back on track and the withdrawal is manageable today.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Dunno if we're still weighing in, but I forgot today. :doh Saturday's weight was 103.8kg though.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

would like to be in on this, I don't think I will win but it will keep me motivated to make sure i'm on track with the diet!
last weigh in 187.4, aim to be losing 1lb per week.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.4kg

Lower then when we started at least.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm joining. I know it is a bit late to start. Today is Monday where I am. I currently weigh 96.6 kg or 212.9 lbs. My height is 5'3"/163 cm. Looking forward to doing this challenge with you guys.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm way too late for the actual competition side of things, but would like to apply for observer status

I'm still sort of going on with the weight loss I started back in mid February, though I've had a few stalls and restarts along the way (including a gap of over a month where I stopped taking measurements and such due to personal and work issues) but I'm making it a priority again now

even with the long stalls and breaks from dieting, I'm about 10kg down from where I started, and hoping to lose maybe another 20 or so

My diet is generally low carb (to control appetite) and low calorie (to lose weight, duh)

most of my daily energy comes from relatively small amounts of high energy density foods like meats, cheeses, eggs, and vodka; padded out with higher volumes of lower energy density foods like cucumber, celery, radishes, spinnach, and xanax

I'm usually pretty tired after work, but I've also started doing some light exercise daily. currently I'm aiming at walking 2km in 20mins each day, focusing more on making it a habit than in maximising the short-term calories burned. I'll increase the distances over time, but feel like the pace is pretty good.

daily calorie intake currently varies quite a lot, but always below 1500kcal; and sometimes as low as 600 or so


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Weighed in at 199.8 yesterday :lol (yay bingey + back at the gym). 

So so far, top 3 (based on info I have)
Humesday @ -2.74%
TheWelshOne @ - 2.54%
Kuse @ - 0.83%

Regarding other posters and people wanting to join, I guess there isn't actually any reason you cant, but the end date shall remain the same for everyone (so you have effectively less weeks than those who started on time).


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

weight: 174 lbs


I binged quite a bit this past week, and I was rewarded with weight loss. Yay! Losing weight can be so weird and uneven. Sometimes after a few days of binging, my weight will drop further than expected.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Adjusted prev post for new @Humesday weight.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Struggling here tbh : S


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.7kg

I was under 70kg 4 days ago but jumped back up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> 103.2kg this morning.


Good stuff  3.1% loss so far since the start of the comp.



Kuse said:


> 71.7kg
> 
> I was under 70kg 4 days ago but jumped back up.


Similar to me, 196 today, was 194.6 yesterday.

You are on -0.42% I am on -0.41


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Riker said:


> 221.0
> 
> Have to admit I haven't been putting in much of an effort, and June 1 was my goal date set last year and only halfway there. The meds I'm taking make me lethargic so somedays it's a chore to get moving.


Moving in the right direction though now, good job


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

70.9kg


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

102.8kg, which I've been since last Wednesday. Possibly shouldn't have relaxed my carbs, though I'm still under 130g per day.

Also, yay, I'm in the right thread this week!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

200. Time to start logging again. I don't think I have actually gained much fat though. Still, better keep an eye on diet. 200 is my warning weight


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Not sure if I can join as I am not trying to lose weight per say. I haven't been to the gym in 3 months, and I need motivation to start training again. I weigh in at 68kg or 150lbs.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Saw a nutritionist today. Things are finally looking up and my numbers are finally gonna go down.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> 70.9kg


Good stuff 



TheWelshOne said:


> 102.8kg, which I've been since last Wednesday. Possibly shouldn't have relaxed my carbs, though I'm still under 130g per day.
> 
> Also, yay, I'm in the right thread this week!


Solid as always, might be carbs, but might be slightly higher carbs meaning you retain more water (and not affecting the fat loss) - assuming calories equal. Imo, keep the carbs higher for another week and see, if less loss than expected lower carbs again 



splendidbob said:


> 200. Time to start logging again. I don't think I have actually gained much fat though. Still, better keep an eye on diet. 200 is my warning weight


You did **** Bob. ****ing Bob.



Ominous Indeed said:


> Not sure if I can join as I am not trying to lose weight per say. I haven't been to the gym in 3 months, and I need motivation to start training again. I weigh in at 68kg or 150lbs.


Well we can't restart things, but I can add you and you might still end up doing better than most (hint, me).



ByStorm said:


> Saw a nutritionist today. Things are finally looking up and my numbers are finally gonna go down.


Good stuff 

This weeks totals:

Bob + 1.63% (I have legit gained muscle though, but need to tighten up as stopped logging, so logging again now). Also been drinking 3-5l of water per day.

Kuse - 1.53 (yay )

Weight Loss Metronome Welsh Person -3.47%

Still plenty of time. I am still in on this, but priority atm is gaining muscle as it is having a positive effect on my neck problem.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Riker said:


> I'm dropping out for now, if there's a winter contest count me in again.


No worries man, I seem to be doing the inverse of losing weight myself, so there might well be another one. Maybe one day the heartbreaking Riker / Riker erotic romance short story I have in my head will finally be told


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Riker said:


>


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

102kg exactly today.

Also, totally gonna relax everything this week 'cause it's too damn hot. Gonna need ice cream.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

70.6kg

Not sure how, I guess running 10km every second day helps.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

202lbs 

And with that, I think I exit this comp. Since I am gaining so much strength and muscle at the gym (and my neck is improving with it) I think I need to turn this into a controlled slow bulk, up to 210. I will resume calorie logging though because atm I am way overeating and the gain is too fast. 

I will keep posting here though to keep me honest. Will figure out later today what my ideal weight gain should be (its probably like half a lb per week).


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So far in the comp:
@TheWelshOne - 4.23% @Kuse -1.94%


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@TheWelshOne dame you've lost a lot of weight...congrats .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

So, just some calculating out loud (maybe someone else will find some benefit in it).

A novice in their first year of training (sortof me, I trained sporadically for a long time but not ever an entire year), first year = 20-25lbs of muscle. I will go with the lower which = 1.66 lbs of muscle per month. 

Since fat holds more calories than muscle, I am going to go with 2200 calories surplus per 1lb gained (some muscle, some fat, unavoidable).

so thats 3652 over maintenance per month, per day (/30) that = 121 cals. Will call it 125.

My maintenance appears to be in the region of 2450-2650, so will take the upper bit (am doing more physical activity and exercise) and call it 2600.

So bulking calorie level 2725, or thereabouts. Unfortunately I started a little higher fat than ideal, but there we go, I can manage another weight loss phase when I reach 205-210 (and I shouldn't be too plump then).

So, 2725 cals for 3 months maybe then another dieting phase. Will adjust according to average weights per week.

Sorry for bowing out of this competition, just wasn't practical with the gym stuff going on for me. Still logging you guys scores in my spreadsheet and the wonderful prizes still to be won .


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

232.4 lbs.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

ByStorm said:


> 232.4 lbs.


Whooah, silent dark horse  Good Job.
@TheWelshOne it's back on 

Current standings:
@TheWelshOne = -4.23% @ByStorm = -3.41% @Kuse = -1.94%


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Whooah, silent dark horse  Good Job.
> 
> @TheWelshOne it's back on


 Man. I was already in awe of @Kuse and her amazing running ability (10k, seriously?) But now @ByStorm is taking it, well, by storm.

Also @Kevin001 thanks.  Total 12% down, but my goal is 43% down. Still a long way to go.


----------



## heal12 (May 29, 2017)

hey friends nice discussions. i get lots of knowledge from this thread i really needed it.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

TheWelshOne said:


> Man. I was already in awe of @Kuse and her amazing running ability (10k, seriously?) But now @ByStorm is taking it, well, by storm.


I can run 10k with no cardio problems at all. But sometimes my 35 year old knees or legs don't feel like cooperating. If my knees can't make it I walk little bits to rest them, but I always do the full 10km.

I'm getting my asss whipped in this competition, but it's okay.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

I undone a lot of dieting work with food on my birthday, was nearly at 184 last week. gone back up to 189. I suspect some of that is water weight though.
posting to stay on track, I'm still gonna try to hit my goal despite this blip


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

72.3kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

202.4, weight slowly creeping. I am ok with it atm as strength is going up nicely and muscle going on, it probably isn't optimal though. I honestly can't see myself letting it get too high before dieting again, maybe 205, or 207.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

101.2kg I think. Took me four tries to get two readings the same.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I've lost roughly 60 lbs. since last December. Around Christmas of last year I hovered at around 300 lbs. At my most recent doctor's visit, I weighed in at roughly 240 lbs.
I have altered my diet, which is complicated because I have diabetes, so I have to always be aware of sugars. Also I have multiple food allergies, so I have to avoid eggs, seafood, flaxseed, tree nuts, and coconut.
I have incorporated more salads into my diet. I avoid most salad dressing since many of them involve egg whites. I tend to use pico de gallo or simple salsa for a "Mexican" style salad with shredded cheese and/or a touch of sour cream.
I tend to go to Planet Fitness almost every day, I stay for about an hour and use the different machines. Mostly I like the stair machine.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

slow and steady (apart from that blip!  ) the trajectory is gradually going in the right direction though, which is the main thing.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I was hoping to reach 100kg by my birthday and I've managed it with a few days to spare. Not bad.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ great job! diet insurance incase we go into excess on bday!  hope you have a good one.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

72.3kg


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

204  Up we go. Actually thought I was 203.4 last week, so this gain is a bit steep, need to ease back on the foods a bit this week. My fat gain doesn't seem too bad though (gaining a lot of muscle atm) so it's ok. I think I will go up to 207.5, maaaaybe 210, but I will start getting uncomfy with my fat levels above 205 I think.



TheWelshOne said:


> Well, I was hoping to reach 100kg by my birthday and I've managed it with a few days to spare. Not bad.


Good job


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

228 lbs. Progress has gotten stagnant. I think I gotta eat a little less.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.0kg today. I want to get under 70kg and stay there. I think I can do it.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

99.9kg lol. Splurgy week last week. Back on track now hopefully. Still, under that three-digit number. Nice feeling.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Good job @Kuse @TheWelshOne still a loss and all matches up to calories, so no probs 

I ehm, forgot to weigh in. I was up to 207 at one point though, but its probably dropped a bit.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.8kg. Up and down a lot, but I will not give up.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Kuse said:


> 71.8kg. Up and down a lot, but I will not give up.


:squeeze You can do it  Just keep going.

99kg today, eventually. Was stuck at 99.6 all last week so I was getting a bit concerned but there's the drop.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

205.8 

+4.57%

Kuse = -0.28%
Welshy = -7.04%

Be forewarned. I am bulking probably up to 210 or maybe 212. So maybe another weight loss comp in September  (this one I will stick with).


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

CW: 227.0 lbs


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

97.9kg today, been the same since last Wednesday. Not gonna worry.

Also, nice exposure exercise this morning. Went for a walk (relevant because exercise for weight loss) and fell over. Scraped my arm and my knee. Nobody around, luckily, though it was right outside a load of houses. I'm sure they appreciated my loud swearing...


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

71.0kg down a little.



TheWelshOne said:


> :squeeze You can do it  Just keep going.


Thank you WelshOne


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Congratulations everybody, keep up the good work.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

70.4kg. On a full tummy, forgot to weigh in before dinner.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Kuse said:


> 70.4kg. On a full tummy, forgot to weigh in before dinner.


Could be under 70kg then, congrats 

96.8kg today.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

223.4


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> 70.4kg. On a full tummy, forgot to weigh in before dinner.


Well done. Was super tough for you to compete given your weight isn't high to begin with .



TheWelshOne said:


> Could be under 70kg then, congrats
> 
> 96.8kg today.


Damn. :yay



ByStorm said:


> 223.4


And a magnificent effort by you as well 

Myself, ehm, 207.4  (but I am bulking so its all good).

So, failing any other results from any dark horses who are waiting until this final week to weigh in:

Of the competitors that made it this far:

TheWelshOne = -9.11%
Bystorm = -7.15%
Kuse = -2.22%
Bob = +5.39%

So failing any other late entries we have our winner, I think. Impressive work guys (except for me lol). The slightly horrifying prizes will be posted sometime soon when I have done them.

Now, plans are afoot btw for weight loss competition v2. I am trying to work out whether I am going to continue bulking next month, or start a cut. It looks like I will continue to bulk, so there will be another round of this **** likely starting the 1st of September, so if you guys are up for it, then oil yourselves up and get ready for round two.


----------



## Kuse (Feb 15, 2017)

Well done everyone and @TheWelshOne. Thank you @splendidbob for running the competition. Damn that sucks I messed up the final weigh in. Maybe next time.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Kuse said:


> Well done everyone and @TheWelshOne. Thank you @splendidbob for running the competition. Damn that sucks I messed up the final weigh in. Maybe next time.


I have to get my arse in gear and create the terrible prizes


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Goal is 180 by the end of the next one :boogie


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

First part of the prize is now done (the erotic star trek story). Unfortunately it is so graphic, and at times, bloody, there is no chance I can post it here. If anyone wants to see it in its full glory drop me a pm and I can send you the link .


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Second part of the prize is done. @TheWelshOne in pterodactyl form celebrating victory by soaring aloft with the SAS dieting cup above the beak.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Second part of the prize is done. @TheWelshOne in pterodactyl form celebrating victory by soaring aloft with the SAS dieting cup above the beak.


----------

